# Viera Link Interfering w/ IR blaster?



## benlev22 (Dec 26, 2011)

I just got a Panasonic TC-P50S30. Since hooking it up I have been having issues with my IR blaster (Phillips UX25A wireless transmitter and receiver) and AV Receiver (Denon AVR-590). My video source is a DirecTV HR24) and a PS3 (Fatty) running through HDMI to the Denon. 

The blaster seems to be picking up a signal somewhere and it seems to be coming from the TV. Is this possible? I tried to turn off the Viera Link option on the TV but the blaster seems to still be getting some noise from the TV. Anyone heard of anything like this?

Thanks.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to HTS.
Not sure what is causing your issue. As far as I know VIERA Link works as a controller for your HDMI connected components. As long as you have HDMI cables connecting your equipment, the VIERA Link remote carries the commands through the system, by way of the HDMI cables, to the appropriate unit. So it should not be causing any issues with an IR blaster.


----------



## CHASLS2 (Jun 18, 2011)

I turned of that viera link on my 65vt30. Seems it caused my OPPO83 to lock up a few times.


----------



## benlev22 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, it is very weird. The main problem I have is with the receiver, sound settings and unit randomly turning off. The reason I suspect the TV is, when the blaster wireless transmitter receives a signal, there is a red light that comes on, letting you know it is relaying the signal. If I point the transmitter at the TV the light stays on, like it is getting a constant IR signal or something. :dontknow:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Its because that IR receiver is too sensitive to the plasma light.... 

1. Try adjusting the brightness/contrast to a lower level....

2 If this does not help there are IR receivers that are designed to be less sensitive to Plasma output....

My 54G10 can automatically adjust brightness according to the light levels in the room so take this into account if your still having issues....

If it were me I would change over to an RF system to avoid this and other issues....


----------



## benlev22 (Dec 26, 2011)

"Its because that IR receiver is too sensitive to the plasma light...."

Interesting ... The TV I replaced was also a plasma, and I never had this issue. Would the light still cause a problem by the transmitter just being near the TV and not actually facing it?

Is there any universal RF receivers that would work with a DirecTV RC64R remote, or is my only option to get an RF learning remote, like a Harmony or something?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes we used to have that light interference issue all the time.. so we started using these

http://www.icon-distributing.com/#/content/p/9/pid/1472/catid/102/Proficient_IRPLASMAREC

Have you tried lowering the brightness to see if the issue stops ??


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

If it were my system I would invest in a nice Harmony RF setup. The only ones I recommend though are the 890 and the 1100 . DO NOT get the Harmony RF system w the IR blasters ( I think its the 900) My friend got it for her system because she didnt want the 1100 touchscreen.... in short its very inconsistent w controlling and I finally told her after 3 hrs of reprogramming and 2 calls to tech support that I was giving up...so we went and exchanged it for the 1100 and shazam... I had it working perfectly w the RF extender in 30 minutes....AMAZON has the 1100 for a descent price....


----------



## benlev22 (Dec 26, 2011)

I cycled through the preset video settings and it seems to be the same. I moved the transmitter farther from the set and it seems to do better, but it will get some random interference and it is not a permanent spot for it. Was really hoping to avoid paying a bunch of money for a Harmony.


----------

